# deck light



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

looking for some 2 to 3 inch floor recessed low voltage light for a wood deck to light up some palm trees , anybody have a link , thank you .


----------



## aspectelectrical (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.de-kor.com/dek-dots.html

Check this site out. They are smaller LED's but are very bright and look nice. Ive done an install for a customers with these and it turned out very unique.


----------

